# "HAY" if used as bedding for tortoises whats its purpose?



## grogansilver (Sep 27, 2011)

"HAY"? whats is its purpose? is it good to use inside a tortoise outside enclosure? need some feed back as to tortoise keepers experience using it! is it beneficial in any way besides the smell it gives off "my god"!


----------



## jeffbens0n (Sep 27, 2011)

Hay as a substrate for tortoises is not great, it molds easily when it gets wet and doesn't last very long. Hay is much better as part of a varied diet.


----------



## grogansilver (Sep 27, 2011)

thank you.


----------



## Tony the tank (Sep 27, 2011)

I use hay as a substrate.. Been using for a few month..I change it every month..No issues so far...It cheap and I have actually seen my tortoises eat some during there feedings..

Also my guys like to bury themselves in it...


----------



## TortBrain (Sep 27, 2011)

I use hay at one end of my ST enclosure and they seems to love it. But indeed it gives out they "hay" smell when mist..


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Sep 27, 2011)

I did use hay as a substrate and I did like it because Bowser was able to walk around and munch on hay when she wanted to. But since I've decided to mist her and her area the hay started to mold fast.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 27, 2011)

I have one end of my tortoise table completely covered, as it's the downstairs to her upstairs area.
Under there i use a bit of hay which Squirt loves to hide in and appears to eat 

I change it every week and have so far not had any problems. 
Plus it's nice to know she's getting hay as well as other grasses and weeds in her diet as it's good for her


----------

